# I want to make a gaming pc is it compatible ?



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

Processor = AMD FX-9590
MOTHERBOARD = MSI GAMING 970
RAM = CORSAIR DDR3 VENGEANCE PRO RED PC17000 2X4GB (2133Mhz)
POWER SUPPLY = CORSAIR CX600
HARDDISK = SANDISK ULTRA II SSD 120GB, HGST SATA 500GB
VGA = MSI R9 270X Gaming 2GB DDR5
HEATSINK = COOLER MASTER BLIZZARD T2 MINI CPU COOLER
DVD ROM = LG M-DISC
OPERATING SYSTEM = WINDOWS 8

Please write your suggestion completely. Thanks..:smile:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't skimp on the PSU. Here is a better one for the same price after rebate:

XFX TS Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W SLI CrossFire 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Check to see if your RAM choice is on the QVL for your motherboard for maximum compatibility.

Make sure your processor is listed on one of the earlier BIOS versions of your motherboard. Sometimes people buy a later-model processor and find that they have to borrow an older processor in order to flash the BIOS to get the system to work with the new one.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I would not get that processor I would get the 125W FX 8350. The MSI board is ok, but if you really want to run that processor you listed I would suggest a 990FX motherboard like an Asus Sabertooth that has 8+2 power phasing instead of a AMD 970 mainboard with 6+2. 

Have a look at the Asus Sabtertooth motherboard.

ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 8 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS - Newegg.com

Motherboards | SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 | ASUS Global


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

MPR: thanks for your suggestion.
Bowhunter: do mean that FX-9590 is too heavy for MSI gaming 970 ?:sad:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The 9590 is not supported on the MSI board and it is a power hungry beast that uses 220 watts. Only a top of the line board with top of the line cooling is going to run that. i agree with BowHunter41 on going with the 8350. Also the CX line of power supplies aren't designed to use in higher end gaming rigs.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

chandracode said:


> MPR: thanks for your suggestion.
> Bowhunter: do mean that FX-9590 is too heavy for MSI gaming 970 ?:sad:


 

Yes likely so. Though it might boot up and act ok for some time you really want an FX 990 chipset for that processor with the best power phasing you can afford and that would be high quality 8+2. You will want stable clean power from both your power supply and also stable clean heat and power handling from the VRM's & power phasing to pair with that processor. An FX 8350 would be ok on the MSI board But I would not run the FX 9590 on it. I would most definitely get the Asus Sabertooth in that situation. Hope that helps.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Checking your motherboard selection's specs, I find that the FX-9590, which is a 220 W processor, will not work with it. You need a motherboard, as Bowhunter said, with a newer chipset.

I like Gigabyte boards but others like Asus.

GIGABYTE Motherboard GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990FX + SB950 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX - Newegg.com

The processor you list requires BIOS F3i on this board. Before ordering it, or any board, I'd contact the seller and ask about the hardware revision and BIOS version the boards are shipped with.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah that UD3 is also a good board. Very good design and great heat sinks and also 8+2 power phase.


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

Bow hunter : how about fx 8370e ? Is it ok for my motherboard ?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

These are the processors supported by the MSI 970 Gaming motherboard.

MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

MPR : thanks for the link. it is so useful.


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for all of your suggestion. Now i have no worry about what i am going to buy for my PC.:flowers:


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck with your build :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll just quickly say that the changes for a XFX PSU and Gigabyte/Asus motherboard is a good option to do.

You also don't need such high speed memory, its pointless. Since you have an AMD CPU go with 1866MHz memory.


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

but it will compatible right ? even my RAM clock speed is too high.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nearly all AMD motherboards will take 1866MHz memory. What board did you end up picking? There are a few good suggestions above for Gigabyte or Asus branded motherboards.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with MSI motherboards. In fact there's also others out there that are fine. Just stay far away from ECS boards.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Even AsRock boards are of reasonably-good quality, though they are still fighting their stigma as the "el-cheapo" division of Asus. If you look at the customer reviews you will note that plenty of Asus and Gigabyte boards have their own problems too. I've had many Asus and Gigabyte boards that developed minor problems though none that rendered the system as a whole non-functional. My current Gigabyte board has a dead sound system but I'm just fine with using a sound card.


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

i bought MSI 970 GAMING MOTHERBOARD
in its link it says that MSI 970 can support speed up to 2133 MHz
MSI USA 970 GAMING


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

AMD Man :Thanks for your advice


----------



## chandracode (Apr 26, 2015)

You are right MPR, Asrock motherboard is good too. but i choose MSI is because that MSI has a very cool design in Motherboard


----------

